# Mobile access



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Anybody else getting problems with their mobile getting on here? I'm getting a 500 error.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm not getting a problem on mobile. The 500 error is usually a server problem which could be temporary. If it persists let us know more details.


----------



## TT AJ (Jul 30, 2016)

Also having the same problem at the moment and have done since early hours this morning.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Aye, mine started yesterday evening.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm getting the same issue now. Just got locked out with UC browser and Chrome but Opera seems to work which I'm posting from. Weird! A ticket has been raised so hopefully sorted soon!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Apparently, the issue has been identified and is being worked on now


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Seems to be fixed now - is everyone Ok?

Oops, still an issue - seems intermittent.


----------



## TT AJ (Jul 30, 2016)

Working for me now, cheers!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Loads for me. Thanks.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for reporting it. Should all be Ok now


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Since yesterday my laptop (running Firefox) automatically redirects to the mobile site and I have to click desktop to get the proper site back


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> Since yesterday my laptop (running Firefox) automatically redirects to the mobile site and I have to click desktop to get the proper site back


Specifically, that's a cookie issue as the overriding user choice is held there. Otherwise it's autodetected.

I don't have Firefox - is it set to give you a mobile display generally?

Try deleting board cookies through the link at the bottom of the screen, log on, then see what the site displays as? That's your auto detected state.

Then try clicking the "switch to full site" link at the bottom and see if your choice holds.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Clearing cookies hasnt worked. My favorite is (was) index.php

I have now changed it to - index.php?mobile=desktop which is not the real answer


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Internet explorer seems Ok on a desktop and mobile seems Ok with different browsers.'ll pass on the issue regarding Firefox but that's a good work around for now.


----------

